# Looking for male impreg



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm a black cat with two tails. That loves to be dominated. Lets play.


----------



## Bedlams (Jan 4, 2018)

Okay! My Discord is Bedlams#9829


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 7, 2018)

Still looking?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I was expecting you to be a seahorse! (I love seahorses)


----------



## Birthbunny (Mar 31, 2021)

I'll take ya up on things I'd be down for it.


----------

